

    You have reached the site of Shoes, how may we help you? - Rickasaurus
http://shoes.heroku.com/

======
alttab
I wonder what could be done in Ruby on the client that couldn't be done with
Java or a web app. Most people won't want to set up the Ruby environment if
they don't already have it - and the ones that do are too busy writing web
apps to write thick client apps in Ruby.

Get Ruby to run in the browser to replace JS and I might be surprised. Using
Ruby to write thick clients seems backwards to me.

~~~
hrrld
There was a precursor to this project that tried it the other-way-round.

It was a Gecko app with a Ruby interpreter bolted on.

There was so much fail associated with that architecture that the idea of
doing Shoes (really simple cross-platform Ruby thick clients) was born.

